# Perfect correlation between the MBTI and Hogwarts Houses



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

As we all know, Hogwarts has 4 Houses. Gryffindor, Ravenclaw, Hufflepuff, and Slytherin.
The hat sorts the students into one of the houses by personality traits.
However, in this theory, we're splitting the MBTI into eight temperaments divided into 2 categories.

The first four are the E_F_ (extrovert, feeler), the I_T_ (introvert, thinker), the I_F_ (introvert, feeler), and the E_T_ (extrovert, thinker).

We can call the EF-types the "Socials".
The IT-types could be called the "Analytics" (insert computer joke here).
The IF-types would be the "Ethicals".
And the ET-types are the "Dominants" (a good example is Donald Trump).


The second four are the _S_P (Se), the _N_P (Ne), the _S_J (Si), and the _N_J (Ni).

I'm sure you're familliar with the SPs and the SJs.
So, let's call the NPs the "Creatives" and the NJs the "Visionaries".

This dictates which house what MBTI type would belong in. Here's a chart:



> *ISTJ: Huffleclaw - ISFJ: Hufflepuff - INFJ: Hufferin - INTJ: Slytherclaw
> 
> ISTP: Ravendor - ISFP: Huffledor - INFP: Ravenpuff - INTP: Ravenclaw
> 
> ...


A quick reminder what the traits of the respective houses are.

*Gryffindor:* Courage, chivalry, determination, daring.
*Ravenclaw:* Intelligence, wit, creativity, wisdom.
*Hufflepuff:* Loyalty, patience, hard work, justice.
*Slytherin:* Ambition, cunning, resourcefulness, cleverness.

Example: The ENTP is Dominant/Creative (Raverin). They are both as witty and creative as they are clever and cunning.

Another one: The INFJ is Ethical/Visionary (Hufferin). They are both as loyal and patient as they are ambitious and resourceful.

I could do this with every MBTI type, but that would stretch this text into an unnecessary length, as the point of it is for you to understand the concept, but I can do it if enough people ask for it.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I would state for the record the moment you put: "...The Perfect correlation between XYZ and MBTI..." you set yourself, and this thread, up for failure; because despite anyone human beings' best effort, there is no such thing as a "perfect correlation" between any one thing and another; particularly where human personality theory is concerned. 

*That is all.*


----------



## catinthebath (Apr 16, 2016)

This is interesting to look at, and it's always fun to try and figure out correlations between various kinds of personality theories.

Problem is they measure completely different things, and so there can't be any absolute correlation. MBTI describes how we think, our thought processes, and Hogwarts Houses represent what we value.

I mean I won't argue that there's no correlation, there's definite tendencies, such as Fi doms tending towards Hufflepuff, and Ti doms towards Ravenclaw (which you did identify with your correlations) but as @tanstaafl28 pointed out, the idea of a perfect correlation, especially where humans are involved, simply cannot work.

I'm an example of someone who doesn't fit the correlation; I'm an INFP and a Slytherin. I mean, dominant Fi, making decisions through my internal moral framework, has nothing in it to stop me from being a Slytherin, someone who values ambition and resourcefulness higher than traits from the other houses. 

There's another problem with the way you've sorted them, for example the I_F_, I_T_, E_F_, E_T_, I see where you're coming from, but for example, I_F_, the signs with this could use either Fi, or Fe, and as someone who's Fi dom will tell you, they're very very different, someone with an extraverted feeling function but is primarily introverted will have more in common with a primarily extraverted, Fe dom person, rather than a primarily introverted, Fi dom.

Basically I tend to ramble a lot, but my main point is that the two systems measure different parts of our psychology, which will inevitably have some correlation, but not as strong as you suggest.

Although if you have more thoughts on this concept, I would love to hear them, it's really interesting to think about. Have you looked at surveys people have done of the two, to look at the actual correlations that happen?

Also I'm sorry for rambling so much, my thoughts are all over the place and only partially formed.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Okay, I admit the "fun factor" is enticing. I would definitely fall somewhere in the Ravenclaw/Gryffindor spectrum for the following reasons: 

I acknowledge that I am both clever and brave, however, I am not without scruples. 

My desire to be fair and loyal to those I consider friends is greater than any desire I may have for power (or my fear of those who may be more powerful than I am).

If there is one sort of person I abhor and despise above all others, it is the bully, who exploits the fears of those deemed weaker than they are. I am compelled, in most instances, to stand up against such individuals wherever and whenever I may encounter them.

At the same time, I am also wary of always following authority without question. There are times when even those in authority can be wrong, and it is proper to question them. I am not above managing some mischief for the sake of a good cause, even if that means "bending" the rules from time-to-time.


----------



## myst91 (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm slytherin based on test and I don't fit the theory outlined here.


----------



## Unfey (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm an INFP Slytherin and I know what I'm about. 

I don't have a 'secondary house' because I think I possess strong elements of the positive and negative qualities associated with all three other houses.
I'm impulsive, fiery, protective, prideful, and morally committed like a Gryffindor.
I'm creative, distant, intelligent, intellectual, curious, calm, and philosophical like a Ravenclaw.
I'm kind, empathic, stubborn, compassionate, nurturing, and cautious like a Hufflepuff. 

But I'm a Slytherin. Because that's the best version of myself that I can be. A fusion of traits and talents, a careful balance and the power to manipulate my own self and my abilities to achieve my goals and transform my world. And, more importantly, I'm intrigued and attracted to the dark and the misunderstood. And that's an INFP trait. My ambitions are INFP ambitions.

I get a little frustrated when people associate my type with light-and-happy things because there's this sense that we're the fluffy bunny type. We're more than that.


----------



## Morn (Apr 13, 2010)

It is very difficult to choose between Slytherin and Ravenclaw, but I went with Slytherin. It is the house that best represents individuality and ambition.


----------



## herinb (Aug 24, 2013)

Gryffindor ENTJ por vida


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

Another one:


----------



## throughtheroses (May 25, 2016)

Nope. I'm an INFP and a Slytherin, which is highly correlated with my 4w3 personality. I agree with all of the other Slytherin INFPs who have already posted here.

Sorry, but your system needs a lot of restructuring. Back to the drawing board?


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm INFP ravenpuff so it's accurate for me. Personally I think your system looks pretty good. But I suppose I can see how enneagram might add a lot more complication.


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

I've always found it a bit curious that so many INFPs claim to be Slytherins. Granted, any type _can _fit any house, but from my understanding of Slytherin house, many of its core traits appear to be the antithesis of Fi. I don't know, maybe it's the more 4-ish INFPs who can relate to the "dark, mysterious" element of Slytherin who believe themselves to be in that house.


----------



## throughtheroses (May 25, 2016)

Ardielley said:


> I've always found it a bit curious that so many INFPs claim to be Slytherins. Granted, any type _can _fit any house, but from my understanding of Slytherin house, many of its core traits appear to be the antithesis of Fi. I don't know, maybe it's the more 4-ish INFPs who can relate to the "dark, mysterious" element of Slytherin who believe themselves to be in that house.


I've always found it a bit curious that people doubt others' chosen Houses. After all, isn't this all fictional anyway? What does it matter to _you_ which House other people "claim" to be?

I identify as a Slytherin because I am ambitious, loyal to my friends, appreciative of the finer things in life (and personal prestige), casually disregarding of the rules, and an outsider in the grand scheme of things. How is that antithetical to being an INFP? As I've already posted, I think it has more to do with my 4w3 Enneagram result, but that doesn't negate my INFPness at all. If anything, I think that Fi can translate very well to Slytherins, who tend to have strict moral codes one way or another.

Also, not all Slytherins buy into the whole "snakes and darkness" thing, you know. It's actually my least favorite part of the House and is why I identified as a Ravenclaw when I was younger. That, and I hadn't pushed past J.K. Rowling's prejudice against the House and had yet to discover its more admirable attributes.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

I like badgers.


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

throughtheroses said:


> I've always found it a bit curious that people doubt others' chosen Houses. After all, isn't this all fictional anyway? What does it matter to _you_ which House other people "claim" to be?
> 
> I identify as a Slytherin because I am ambitious, loyal to my friends, appreciative of the finer things in life (and personal prestige), casually disregarding of the rules, and an outsider in the grand scheme of things. How is that antithetical to being an INFP? As I've already posted, I think it has more to do with my 4w3 Enneagram result, but that doesn't negate my INFPness at all. If anything, I think that Fi can translate very well to Slytherins, who tend to have strict moral codes one way or another.
> 
> Also, not all Slytherins buy into the whole "snakes and darkness" thing, you know. It's actually my least favorite part of the House and is why I identified as a Ravenclaw when I was younger. That, and I hadn't pushed past J.K. Rowling's prejudice against the House and had yet to discover its more admirable attributes.


I'm not sure why you interpreted my comment as an attack - it was only meant to be an observation, and it wasn't entirely directed at you at all. Regardless, you _do_ seem to fit the house well based on this reply, so way to stand up for your point, I guess.


----------



## Pinina (Jan 6, 2015)

Hmm. I'd say that Hufflepuff is the least likely house for ESTJs. 

This is the best chart I've found, but of course, as all other ones, it's not perfect. 
http://40.media.tumblr.com/f6bf8509dfd004c28bfbf34d551c4f2c/tumblr_ndl406oqnu1tlc1dao1_500.png
https://aroomofrequirement.wordpres...potter-and-myers-briggs-personality-typology/


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

Hufflepuff = SJ
Ravenclaw = INTx
Slytherin = anyone who is evil (seirously there are many personalities in there from esfp to intj)
Gryphyndor = same thing as slytherin but anyone who is strong willed and good hearted


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

I've done two of these tests and they both said I am Gryffindor. 
I am INTJ.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

catinthebath said:


> This is interesting to look at, and it's always fun to try and figure out correlations between various kinds of personality theories.
> 
> Problem is they measure completely different things, and so there can't be any absolute correlation. MBTI describes how we think, our thought processes, and Hogwarts Houses represent what we value.
> 
> ...


No, they both deal with what we value, but the difference is that the Hogwarts and its houses are merely a plot device(or a series thereof) in a book while the MBTI measures our values and tries its darndest to link it to our psyche.

Which can be true only and only in the Jungian sense where the psychology is actually "psychology of a religion" where people simply have to believe in <whatever> .

Otherwise, please do tell what the MBTI measures apart from our values(in this sense being like a half done version of the Sorting Hat-I say half done because we often just go via "what's logical or what's appropriate or what's conscious" in MBTI testing and TSH synthesizes the conscious and the unconscious value into one thing{your being} even while giving clear preference to the conscious value{here I refer to P.Pettigrew being in Gryffindor and Harry NOT being in Slytherin}).


----------



## Northern Lights (Mar 25, 2016)

Ardielley said:


> I've always found it a bit curious that so many INFPs claim to be Slytherins. Granted, any type _can _fit any house, but from my understanding of Slytherin house, many of its core traits appear to be the antithesis of Fi. I don't know, maybe it's the more 4-ish INFPs who can relate to the "dark, mysterious" element of Slytherin who believe themselves to be in that house.


If nothing else, you could always question whether the understanding of the Houses is correct. People like to pick out all positive traits and ignore the negative ones -- in fictional Houses as much as in themselves. For what it's worth, I always made a case for Slytherin based on the less desirable ISTP traits: The self-centredness that too easily becomes selfishness, the disinterest in other people that is always just shy of complete disregard of others if they stand in the way or cannot keep up, the situational morals that offer no fast boundary beyond which I would not go, the certainty of my own worth that is just another form of arrogance, howevermuch justified.

That's the dark side of ISTP, I guess, and it's the "values" we see embedded in Slytherin. I never cared enough about other types (and Houses, for that matter) to try to see whether there are more correlations (probably not, every type can be "cunning" or "brave" or whatever), but if I see someone placing ISTPs halfway in Hufflepuff ... well, lol. Very much.


----------

